# Few waterfowl Pics



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Bored at work enjoy have lots more but too many potlickers out there:biggrin:


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm so glad you've never touched my boat ... every sled you get you're hands on ends up on the bottom, and yes technically the one in the bushes is on the bottom - you just got to wait for the water to come up ... ! Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ...

Oh, and don't FORGET your most prized bird of the season bro ... !


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

the one with the mallards is awsome.. you should frame it


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

It is ... ! Just wait till you see what he posts on Monday .....................


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

cant wait!


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

King Ding-A-Ling said:


> the one with the mallards is awsome.. you should frame it


I specifically asked him not to post that one on the net... Funny how that works!

But since it's here...


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Is it time for our annual ******* match yet?? I have been saving up all season!!!!! 

Ive got some great pictures, but that flooded out shallow drive takes the cake.... we are gonna need some details man!!!

Who shot the lizard bird?


Joe, you better tighten your leash!!!! Flooded smartweed on a year like this???? Tisk Tisk on GPS coords!


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Poor coot. Wonder what the taxi would say if u walked I with it to get mounted lol


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

justinsfa said:


> Is it time for our annual ******* match yet?? I have been saving up all season!!!!!
> 
> Ive got some great pictures, but that flooded out shallow drive takes the cake.... we are gonna need some details man!!!
> 
> ...


I never posted last year's pics!! You and JJ beat me to it! I might have to take away everyone's cameras and phones before the hunts on public...

My favorite from this season so far would have to be:


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

justinsfa said:


> ... Who shot the lizard bird? ...


I did I did ... !!!! That ****** swam right in ... ! Lmfao ... I of course made someone else hold it for the photo.



Mojo281 said:


> ... I might have to take away everyone's cameras and phones before the hunts on public ...


GOOD thing that photo was taken on PRIVATE. Soooooooooo ... how long till we post kill pics ... ???


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

NICE. Biggest group of hunters I have hunted with this year is 4 (me included), so I dont have any fat stack photos (ugh... I'm jealous).... BUT the old mutts have been quite photogenic this year!

Here was one of their milestone retrieves from last Sunday. Number 400 for his 2011-2012 season... It was like he knew he had met his goal and knew to stop for a photo op... lol... Pretty smart for a 2 yr old!










I wish I could say these last photos came from one of our hundreds of imfamous and free DU ponds, but alas, it was public... haha... Cropping keeps the boat ramps empty!


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

Mojo281 said:


> I never posted last year's pics!! You and JJ beat me to it! I might have to take away everyone's cameras and phones before the hunts on public...
> 
> My favorite from this season so far would have to be:


Ohhhh Myyyyy Gooossshhhhh!!!!! I think I just saw a Woodie!


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Justin that retrieving picture is awesome....


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Same day boyssss


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Ice retrieve


----------



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

I like the way you hid the boat so the ducks wouldn't see it.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

shauntexex said:


> Ice retrieve


LOL.... for as warm as it is, I got a few myself.... The first one is always the most entertaining... Look at that old boys face after he slid way passed it!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

shauntexex said:


> Justin that retrieving picture is awesome....


Awesome... yes.... but not triple band awesome!


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

I actually missed that hunt still can't believe it. Two bands were one number apart banded in Canada I believe


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

nice labs , piles, and bands, someones living right...


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

great photos


----------



## birdband01 (May 25, 2006)

Mojo281 said:


> I never posted last year's pics!! You and JJ beat me to it! I might have to take away everyone's cameras and phones before the hunts on public...
> 
> My favorite from this season so far would have to be:


That'd be mine too! That looks like a memorable one


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

shauntexex said:


> Justin that retrieving picture is awesome....


Pfffffffttt. Whatever man. Anyone can do that ... see ... ? Ha ha ha ha ha ...


----------



## Robert10 (Jan 15, 2008)

Ole podsy...you gonna post pics of all those hens yall kill this weekend??


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

I like how you sink the boat just enough to keep your behind dry. haha.

You guys definitely know how to show that I am hunting in the wrong spot! 

Great photos by the way. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> It is ... ! Just wait till you see what he posts on Monday .....................


wheres the after the season pics??? this thread has killer potential


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

season never ends

i like how yall hide the boat underwater so nobody can find you


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Just wait for it boys... Gonna be EPIC


----------



## DFerg (Jul 19, 2007)

4 days + Countless Numbers of Green + 5 Video Cameras with Hours of Amazing Footage + 8 guys who can make it RAIN==== HOLY COWW!!!!


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

*stuck*

been busy with an 8 month old pup so i havnt shot a bunch and been taking people instead...only problem is they like to roll around in the mud. i tried to tell him red heads are dumb and he didnt have to do that!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great Photos !!


----------



## Txsdukhntr (Feb 25, 2010)

I have to agree with Law Dog...All the photos are cool..The one with the Black lab and widgeon..Would make a nice poster...Keep them coming...


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Man those pics look good.. can't wait till I get back so I can put mine on the computer... mixed bag.. widgeon pintails mallards redheads smileys blues teal ringneck gadwalls... awesome.... still waited on one of you guys to come film..lol..


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Shot some birds this weekend. I love watching the dog work.


----------

